
Show HN: CoinMall Alpha: A Crypto Marketplace for Digital Goods - coinmall
https://medium.com/@coinmallio/announcing-coinmall-alpha-db6e7f4659a6
======
coinmallio_m
Let us know what you think :) We appreciate any feedback and are looking for
interesting ideas to implement :) Michail@coinmall.io

